# Sump pump that won't stop running



## ryanm (Mar 1, 2011)

I have had a house built in 1997 and the sump pump has been removing water 24/7...365 days a year.   Even in a drout....we have water coming into the pit.  I am now on the fourth sump pump.  After the last Chicago area blizzard on Feb 2nd and subseqent melt a torrent of water has been coming in and the back up (Basement watchdog has kicked in).  But this time, it is more than ever.

The main pump is submerged and is constantly pumping now for nearly two weeks straight and the only relief is when i manually lift the float on the watchdog to assist in pumping.  It's a matter of time only when it is submerged again.

I checked with the neighbor across the street and they said they hardly ever get water.(?)  The neighbor on my one side says his goes off randomly, which I can hear.  Two of the houses on my side of the stree within the last month have had "basement dry" type companies at their homes to do work.  Could they have done something that is diverting water my way?

I tested the water for chlorine thinking possibly it was a leak from a city source and it is clear.

The main pump is eliminating water and the check valve is not bad. 

Any ideas?    

It will only be a matter of time before this new pump quits.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 2, 2011)

If you cannot run a pipe to daylight, which means just getting rid of the water by gravity. Then you really have no choice but a pump. This is an obvious underground spring issue if it is constant. 
I see this as a good thing if you can harvest the water for outdoor use and flushing toilets. heck, you could have it professionaly tested and be able to drink it if there is no bacteria. 
But to answer your question.
Install another pump into a similar hole, this allows you to spread out the use of each pump. Have a professional company do this so they can size the pump for the amount of water you get.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 2, 2011)

What inspectorD said. I would also make sure you are discharging far from the house. I know a guy whi had his discharge right next to the foundation and all he was doing with recirculating the same water all the time!

The BEST solution, if you have the yard/landscape to do it, like inspectorD said, is to configure a pipe so that gravity can remove the water and not a pump. This would require a significant enough slope to your lot to accomplish. Alternatively a second pit/pump would help relieve the pressure on one pump and provide safety when one pump fails.

Also - check your water meter when everything is turned off. It shouldn't budge. Could be a leaky pipe somewhere.

Lastly - Check your grading outside. Everything should slope away from the house. Downspouts extend at least 6 feet away, etc.


----------



## ryanm (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.  I do know that the discharge extends to a drain tile that is at the farthest end of the lot and it ultimately tied into a storm sewer two yards over.    

As far as the landscape goes....I am getting water in when there is has been no rain for several days.  It is constant.  I tested the water for chlorine.  Would a broken pipe somewhere and the flow of the water thru clay and soil and such filter the chems out?  

Thanks


----------



## handyguys (Mar 4, 2011)

ryanm said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I do know that the discharge extends to a drain tile that is at the farthest end of the lot and it ultimately tied into a storm sewer two yards over.
> 
> As far as the landscape goes....I am getting water in when there is has been no rain for several days.  It is constant.  I tested the water for chlorine.  Would a broken pipe somewhere and the flow of the water thru clay and soil and such filter the chems out?
> 
> Thanks



Is where the drain tile located below the level of the basement floor? If it is, just run a pipe and eliminate the sump pump. 

i dont know if some a home test kit would detect the small amount of chlorine in municipal water. It would take less than a minute to just look at the water meter to see if its spinning or not. Of course, look at it when no one is showering or doing laundry or whatever.


----------

